# Yet another ADB help thread



## noober (Jan 2, 2012)

So not a complete noob yet this is making me feel like one. I'm trying to get ADB back on my win 7 machine and when trying to update the files it gets stuck at "*Downloading Android SDK Platform-tools, revision 10*". I've left it for over an hour and no progress, doesn't show anything load just sits there. Trying to root my Galaxy Nexus so obviously I need it working. I've erased all files and reloaded a couple times (both from the main sites and here and xda) while resetting the comp and nothing seems to help. WTH am I not doing or doing wrong?


----------



## ro6666lt (Sep 2, 2011)

all i can think to do is right click on sdk manager and run as administrator. hope that helps. If it doesn't, you could always download ubuntu as a last resort.


----------



## slayerXcore (Oct 27, 2011)

this happens because adb or fastboot is still open usually. navigate you your adb directory and find adb.exe its either in /tools or /platform-tools
now press windows+r and type in cmd and press enter

type C: 
and press enter it should change you to the root of C

drag adb.exe into the command prompt

type a single space followed by "kill-server
now open the sdk manager as admin and run the update

if this doesn't fix it reboot your pc and try again. if that doesn't fix it you have file corruption and need to un-install the entire sdk in most cases


----------

